# the new circuit i am starting



## mikeshookset

the name is going to be mc bass elite. these dates are pending , just waiting to get the permits back - april 11th west branch may 30th milton - june 13th mosquito - july 25th the ohio river out of stuebenville - sep. 5th berlin - THE CHAMPIONSHIP IS OCT.24TH MOSQUITO. the rules meetting is march 6th at the minerva sports show at 10 am. we will have a webpage up soon. to fish all 5 qualifiers and a $60 membership fee must be paid up front at the beginning of the year total cost thru the qaulifyers is $460. each quailier is bassed on a $80 entry fee. we will lock out at no more than 60 boats. the last i will collect any money will be the morning of the first tournament. so say that we only have 50 boats for example at the end of the registration period on the 1st morning then its locked out at 50 or what ever the number is at no more than 60. that way every angler will know what the payout will be as the money will be there and not change during the year. and it will be faster in the mornings as all the fishermen will have to do is check in and draw thier boat number. PLEASE BE AWARE THAT WE WILL NOT BE TAKING SINGLE LAKE ENTRYS. we will pay back 6 places on a 60 boat field. $20 perboat per qualifier will be placed in a championship pot + there will be a $40 entry fee into the championship.


----------



## markfish

sounds good mike what is the pay back on the percentage and are we going to do big bass,i just need to know if i need to catch big fish or just average size,are you doing plaques,i half to fish this cause I'm tired of shoveling snow,thanks mark,c


----------



## mikeshookset

markfish said:


> sounds good mike what is the pay back on the percentage and are we going to do big bass,i just need to know if i need to catch big fish or just average size,are you doing plaques,i half to fish this cause I'm tired of shoveling snow,thanks mark,c


heres the pay out based on a 60 boat fields - 1st place $15 per boat second place $13 per boat 3rd place $8 per boat 4th place $7 per boat 5th place $6 per boat 6th place $5 per boat big bass $6 per boat. $20 per boat will go in the championship pot. ADD ALL THOSE NUMBERS UP AND YOU WILL GET $80. with that being said a 60 boat field would pay 1st place $900 second $780 third $480 4th $420 5th $360 6th $300 big bass would be $360. $1200 would be put in the championship pot. plaques for 1st thru 3rd and big bass THE CHAMPIONSHIP MONEY WILL BE TALKED ABOUT AT THE END OF THE LAST QUALIFIER. AS THEN I WILL HAVE A GOOD IDEA OF JUST HOW MUCH IS THERE.


----------



## triton hpdi

the web site is up and running. It's not fully complete but it is up. the web site is mc-basselite.com


----------



## mikeshookset

i will be at the vics open house feb 27 andfeb 28 10am to 6am feel free to ask questions there.


----------



## mikeshookset

i got the permits for mosquito back in the mail yesterday. just waiting on milton and west branch now.


----------



## johnboy111711

what is the rule concerning an alternate for a tournament?


----------



## mikeshookset

johnboy111711 said:


> what is the rule concerning an alternate for a tournament?


you can use a alternate after getting a ok with me 1st.


----------



## johnboy111711

no fee? and it would be a one time use i believe barring any emergency


----------



## mikeshookset

johnboy111711 said:


> no fee? and it would be a one time use i believe barring any emergency


 i am not going to charge a fee for a sub .


----------



## mikeshookset

the rules meetting will be this sat march 6th at the minerva swapp meet the address is 123 brock ave. minerva ohio 44657 at 10 am.  i will take sign ups after the meetting . i will not take sign ups durring the meetting .


----------



## johnboy111711

thanks. I wont be able to make the meeting but i plan on fishing these. thanks for the info


----------



## flwboy2010

mikeshookset said:


> the rules meetting will be this sat march 6th at the minerva swapp meet the address is 123 brock ave. minerva ohio 44657 at 10 am. i will take sign ups after the meetting . i will not take sign ups durring the meetting .


come on mike i wanna sign up during the meeting!


----------



## Reel Man

Mike-
Great idea you will hit a niche with the entry fees and pay outs. If anglers are feeling the effects of a rough economy and need an affordable circuit to fish this should fit the bill. It's also a great place to start for new tourney anglers. 
I would also have to say having fished some of your Berlin Thursday nighters that you run a great tourney. I'm not sure if we can make it to the meeting because of family coming to visit, but Marcia and I may want to fish these. 
By the way it's good to see some diversity in the schedule. The only thing missing is a Lake Erie Tourney! I've always loved Erie and last year was some of the most enjoyable fishing I have ever done. I can't wait to get back out there after some Smallies!


----------



## mikeshookset

Reel Man said:


> Mike-
> Great idea you will hit a niche with the entry fees and pay outs. If anglers are feeling the effects of a rough economy and need an affordable circuit to fish this should fit the bill. It's also a great place to start for new tourney anglers.
> I would also have to say having fished some of your Berlin Thursday nighters that you run a great tourney. I'm not sure if we can make it to the meeting because of family coming to visit, but Marcia and I may want to fish these.
> By the way it's good to see some diversity in the schedule. The only thing missing is a Lake Erie Tourney! I've always loved Erie and last year was some of the most enjoyable fishing I have ever done. I can't wait to get back out there after some Smallies!


thankx for the complimants. i would love to have you and marcia in this group hopefully you can make the meetting or i have some spots open after sat.


----------



## johnboy111711

mike, can you message me an address to send in the entry fees, or possibly post a form to fill out?


----------



## cjbass

just wondering how many boat you have signed up


----------



## mikeshookset

cjbass said:


> just wondering how many boat you have signed up


 at this point 5 but i have had alot of phone calls on where to send checks. by the end of the week the webpage should be done so we can post the list.i have had enough positive responce that this should fill or come close but time will tell. the web page is mc-basselite.com there are some more sponcers comming on and i will up date that as the deals get closed. if we fill vics sports center is going to add this to thier vics money for any one that has bought a new boat there in the last 2 yrs.


----------



## mikeshookset

the address that you send the checks to is MIKE SLATES 7307 PECK RD RAVENNA OHIO 44266. make checks payable to mike slates.


----------



## markfish

mike i sent you a pm, let me know if you got it mark


----------



## johnboy111711

lakes are even warming a little. west branch better not be a mud hole! any update on teams? im fishing regardless, 5 teams or 60! i won't let any enemy get me this year


----------



## mikeshookset

johnboy111711 said:


> lakes are even warming a little. west branch better not be a mud hole! any update on teams? im fishing regardless, 5 teams or 60! i won't let any enemy get me this year


 we are sitting at 6 yeams as of now. i am getting a ton of calls from guys that are saying they are sending checks but i wont speckulate on them numbers . i had a guy show up at the 10hp banqute sunday to ask questions on it his only concern was what i would do if we have less than 20 boats as he liked the formate but wouldnt want to fish if there was less than 20. my reply was if we was under 20 and he didnt want to fish that he could get a refund the morning of the 11th as i am not the type of guy to lock some one into a small filed if they wasnt comfortable with it but also that if he fished the 11th that at that piont he would be locked in. i am thinking that in todays economy that guys that donot want to spend $100 on a membership or $120 -$200 on a entry fee now have some thing that they can fish for less money but still good money so time will tell.


----------



## mrbass2000

hey mike count me in. i fish the 10hp and like the way u run it, so i will be getting ahold of ya.cant wait the 11th will be here before we know it.


----------



## flwboy2010

mrbass2000 said:


> hey mike count me in. i fish the 10hp and like the way u run it, so i will be getting ahold of ya.cant wait the 11th will be here before we know it.


Glad to see all the interest,should be a great set up as long as all the guys that say they are fishing show up.With the entry fee and payout this could be the best deal going,100% payback by the end of championship.


----------



## mikeshookset

i was at west branch today water temp was 47 degrees and it has good water color. the docks arent in yet but they are supposed to be in the 3rd or 4th. there was a little bit of wood floating but nothing bad. then i went to berlin and it was chocolate milk out there.


----------



## johnboy111711

less than a week away. heard through the vine that there are some hawgs being caught deep still. i know my traditional spring spots aren't on my list of places to hit


----------



## mikeshookset

i am getting calls from guys waiting to see how many boats we have sunday so i must warn people waiting till sunday morning if you plan on paying that day you will need to pay in cash as i will be paying out in cash. any checks must be in my mail box by sat please. ps there is a bite out there i am looking for it to take 10 plus pounds to win


----------



## mikeshookset

i had a call today from a guy that thought we was paying back 6 places on a field that is not full.. if it dont fill we will not pay back 6 places /. the 6 places is based on a 60 boat field. if any one has questions on the pay out call me at 330-298-3495 and i will answer any questions,


----------



## johnboy111711

just waiting for sunday...


----------



## flwboy2010

mikeshookset said:


> i had a call today from a guy that thought we was paying back 6 places on a field that is not full.. if it dont fill we will not pay back 6 places /. the 6 places is based on a 60 boat field. if any one has questions on the pay out call me at 330-298-3495 and i will answer any questions,


Some things never seem to amaze me it is right in the payout that 6 is on 60 boats.Wow


----------



## johnboy111711

just wanted to make sure it was still a go for tomorrow morning. 8-4, correct?


----------



## flwboy2010

ne results?


----------



## johnboy111711

8.14 for first


----------



## flwboy2010

johnboy111711 said:


> 8.14 for first


l fished out of a procraft what do you fish out of and how did you do?


----------



## johnboy111711

fished out of an older ranger. came in first


----------



## Procraftboats21

atta boy son.


----------



## flwboy2010

johnboy111711 said:


> fished out of an older ranger. came in first


ok just wondering who i was talking to we came in 4th,5 strokers.


----------



## johnboy111711

every now and again a blind squirrel finds a nut


----------



## flwboy2010

johnboy111711 said:


> every now and again a blind squirrel finds a nut


ya u boys got on them we couldnt find ne gd ones


----------



## johnboy111711

we never could get a big bite. out big was 1.8 i think


----------



## flwboy2010

johnboy111711 said:


> we never could get a big bite. out big was 1.8 i think


milton will be different lots of big fish and one of my favorite lakes.


----------



## mikeshookset

yep flwboy lots of good fish at milton and we have spots open for any one that want to get in for the year


----------



## johnboy111711

looking forward to milton as well. always been a personal favorite. wish more tournaments went there. I'll say 16lbs to win there


----------



## shortstroke

How many boats were there in the tourney?
Thanks


----------



## johnboy111711

12 or 13 boats


----------



## flwboy2010

johnboy111711 said:


> 12 or 13 boats


i duno man 16 lb pretty stout.


----------



## johnboy111711

just need to have confidence in the fishery i guess... had 18 once, but i think 16 is very doable. especially the time of the year. might need to break out the jet boat for the run


----------



## flwboy2010

johnboy111711 said:


> just need to have confidence in the fishery i guess... had 18 once, but i think 16 is very doable. especially the time of the year. might need to break out the jet boat for the run


ya thats a gd lake but a bad wk end,memeriol day.might be crowded


----------

